# JBuilder erkennt GUI nicht



## Reality (26. Apr 2004)

Hi,
ist das normal, dass JBuilder keine selbsterstellte GUI im Design-Modus erkennt?

Liebe Grüße
Reality


----------



## Mick (27. Apr 2004)

Ja, die muss in einer bestimmten Form vorliegen (so, wie er sie auch erstellt).
Dann geht es.

Grüße,
Mick


----------



## Reality (27. Apr 2004)

Hi,
schade, aber danke für die Antwort!

Liebe Grüße
Reality


----------

